# Despite being kind to me, 4 years of use has been unkind to this compressor



## runswithscissors

Couldn't at least some of those components (such as the quick connect fitting) be easily and cheaply replaced? Even a pressure regulator should't be that hard to do (you seem to be saying it doesn't have one?). It's simple to adjust those for both maximum pressure and minimum (where it kicks in). And of course all fitting should be done with teflon plumbers tape.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's a shame that things don't last these days. I also have one of these and it's still fine, but I use it very little.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

> It s a shame that things don t last these days.
> - StumpyNubs


They still make things that do, just not compressors for 40 bucks (not bashing HF, I own quite a few things from them).


----------



## brtech

We had an early version of this unit in a traveling kit for a national sport event series (fencing, with swords). For like 8 years this unit sat in a storage case and got loaded into trucks and sent hither and yon across the country. Every month for 10 months it would be in a new city. In about half the events, it got pulled out and used, mostly for replacing rivets. The pressure sensor stopped working after a few years, so it basically always cycled, unless you manually turned it off. Damn thing would not die. Actually, I think it's still in the kit, but the use for it went away a couple years ago.


----------



## paxorion

> Couldn t at least some of those components (such as the quick connect fitting) be easily and cheaply replaced? Even a pressure regulator should t be that hard to do (you seem to be saying it doesn t have one?). It s simple to adjust those for both maximum pressure and minimum (where it kicks in). And of course all fitting should be done with teflon plumbers tape.
> 
> - runswithscissors


I do suspect that some diagnosis and tweaking will address point #3, maybe #2. Nevertheless, I stand by my 3 star rating as these developed over time of very light use. I'm unwilling to go lower because it is functional and does a the job at being functional.


----------



## dschlic1

I have that same compressor. About a year ago it developed the same problem you have would not go above a certain psi. I disassembled the compressor end a discovered some debris in the valves. Clean it up and now it works like new.


----------



## paxorion

> I have that same compressor. About a year ago it developed the same problem you have would not go above a certain psi. I disassembled the compressor end a discovered some debris in the valves. Clean it up and now it works like new.
> 
> - dschlic1


Compressor end? The release valve at the back of the compressor?


----------



## dschlic1

There is one valve in the head (looks like a flat piece of metal, and another I believe in the piston. Valves on these small compressors are usually just a flat piece of metal that rests against a seat. Functions like a one way check valve.


----------



## todd1962

Had mine for a couple of years with no problems. Used it a lot for finish nailing.


----------



## NormG

I have the tank version it is does pretty good for what I need


----------



## dhazelton

"....or lightly jiggling the quick connect coupler until it finds a position that doesn't leak" - shoot some WD40 or something in the end of the hose. Sometimes the little ball bearings in there get gummy and don't fully seat.


----------

